# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Nek, schouder en hoofdpijn klachten

## ravy

hallo,

ik ben al vanaf dat ik 16 ben aan het tobben met nek en schouder klachten.
het zit constant vast spierspanning. ben nu 28
ben al zo een beetje overal geweest fysio ostheopaat manuele en nog andere.
kom ff niet meer op de naam.
heb ook al jaren last met inslapen neem hiervoor temasepam 10ml per nacht.
word er zo langzamerhand moedeloos van.
de dokter kan ook niets betekenen.. 
als ik echt geen houding meer weet dan ga ik wel eens naar een tais massage
salon en die masseren zo hard dat dat wel voor even verlichting geeeft.
wie herkend dit of heeft tips 

groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ravy,

Hebben ze je helemaal onderzocht mbt tot je moeheid en je spierspanning?
Ik heb zelf last van chronische rugpijn, dus ik heb altijd pijn in mijn hele rug, hiervoor ben ik eerst naar de fysio geweest maar dat hielp voor mij niet, daarna naar de chiropractor (bottenkraker) en dat hielp mij heel goed, maar die beste man is ermee gestopt en mijn huidige HA vind dat ik mij aanstel en maar een paracetamol ofzo moet nemen. Ik ga als de pijn teveel wordt naar de moeder van een vriend van mij zij is geregistreerd sportmasseur en doet vele andere massagetechnieken (spatader, thais ed) waar zij ook in gekwalificeerd is en dat helpt mij altijd enorm.
Heb je andere posts op dit forum al gelezen mbt tot pijn??
Heel veel sterkte!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## ravy

hai,

bedankt voor je reactie.
ja ik ben al vaak bij fysio geweeest en ook regelmatig gekraakt.
maar het is allemaal alleen maar korte verlichting wat je er aan hebt.
alleen als ik echt heel stefig gemasseerd word dan voel ik me een paar dagen echt even opgelucht. dus gronische pijn is het bij mij inmiddels helaas ook..
wat je zegt over de huis dokter kan ik mij helemaal bij aansluiten ze doen of je gek bent
en dat je maar wat zeurd.. jammer he.
hoelang heb jij al last? en word je er ook niet gek van?
ik praat er al niet eens meer over met bv mn vriend want lijkt wel of het niet begrepen word ook jammer haha.

thanks en groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ravy,

Graag gedaan hoor!
Jammer dat fysio, kraken en masseren bij jou maar zo'n korte duur verlichten werken.  :Frown:  
Ik heb hier al last van sinds mijn groeispurt en soms wordt ik er gek van, maar ik probeer zolang mogelijk zonder medicatie ed te leven.
Ik loop, net als vele anderen met niet zichtbare klachten, met het probleem dat andere mensen het niet begrijpen. Vroeger ben ik daar wel 'vrienden' door kwijtgeraakt en tegenwoordig verteld ik het niet meer. Om een voorbeeld te geven, ik ben ook nachtblind, ik heb dat tegen een goede vriend van mij verteld en die deed net of ik zwaar invalide was en niet kon zien en toen dacht ik gelijk 'had ik dit nou maar niet gezegd'. Mijn ervaring is dat mensen het of niet begrijpen omdat ze het zelf niet kennen, of vinden dat ik mij aanstel of mij zo gaan behandelen of ik ineens invalide ben... en geen van alle wil ik graag als reactie  :Wink:  
In een andere post http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=31692#post31692 staan ook verhalen van anderen en mijzelf over pijn, misschien dat je die kan doorlezen voor evt tips of steun?  :Smile: 
Heel veel sterkte! Houd moed en probeer positief te blijven!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Ravy,

Vind het erg vervelend voor je dat je zoveel klachten hebt, en dat niks werkt. Heb hier zelf geen ervaring mee, maar vind je verhaal wel erg interessant. 
Hoop dat de link van Luuss je iets meer info heeft kunnen geven!
Wel rot dat het lijkt alsof je niet begrepen wordt, maar denk wel dat je vriend echt wel zn best doet om je te begrijpen hoor  :Wink: 

En zoals Luuss al zei, onthoud je staat er nooit alleen voor!

Succes!

----------


## ravy

bedank syl en luus.

ik vind het al fijn dat ik een hoop kan lezen hier op de site.
ookal gaat het bij mij niet weg ik ben in iedergeval niet de enige
en er zijn zoveel pijn verhalen dat ik denk kom op het kan nog veel erger..

bedankt voor alle hulp en steun...
groetjes

----------


## Lara '52

HALLO RAVY , 

ben al jaren pijnpatient: poly-artrose en fibro: onder pijnen valt ook de rechterschouder en nekwervels ,dat is chronisch want bij een bepaalde pees :bij belasting komt er vocht (oedeem)vrij dat geeft een branderige verhitte pijn( komt door overbelasting en zware handen arbeid )en neem daarbij de wervels boven /onderrug ;ik bespaar jou de medische termen .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

De harde massage kan ik niet volgen want mijn kiné deed dit de eerste keer ook maar moest stoppen want ik draaide van mijn stokje , mag geen harde massage ,wel zachte en warme omslagen (kersenpit)dit doe ik thuis . 

IK WENS JE VEEL STERKTE ; grtjs Celest  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ravy, Fijn te horen dat je een hoop hier kan lezen, ik hoop dat je nog tips hebt gevonden die jou evt kunnen helpen  :Smile:  Heel veel succes!

@ Celest, Heel veel sterkte! Helpt warmte en een zachte massage wel voor jou?

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Lara '52

DAG LUUSS , 

Terug van weg geweest ,de warmte helpen mij enorm ,alsook minder stress dat helpt mij dubbel vooruit ,nu mijn man niet meer werkt brengt dit ook veel minder stress mee ;want hij was zeer plichtbewust en is ook een zenuwachtig type en bracht dit ook mede naar huis  :Mad: en ik ben zeer gevoelig wat betreft spanning en zenuwachtigheid  :Mad:  en ik neem dit over van een ander . 

GRTJS Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Celest,

Fijn dat je er weer bent  :Smile:  Fijn dat warmte en minder stress jou zo goed helpen en nog fijner dat nu je man thuis is hij jou kan helpen in het huis en zijn werkstress niet meer meeneemt  :Wink:  Ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat  :Smile: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo Luuss , 

jij bent ook een late vogel of kan je de slaap niet vatten  :Wink: probeer wat schaapjes te tellen zeiden ze vroeger tegen ons ;maar zo simpel is het niet hé  :Mad:  

Ja , ik ben blij dat mijn man thuis is ;de spanning is daardoor veel minder  :Embarrassment: p pensioen zijn is zalig ,iedereen is daar verwondert over daar wij ook al zoveel jaren van s'morgens tot s'avonds apart leefde ,maar je moet hierover goede afspraken maken en nu genieten we ervan in mate van het mogelijke  :Big Grin:  

Daardoor ben ik ook minder gestresst en we laten ons door niemand opjagen en delen onze dag in zoals wij willen . 

Zodat ook geen optie zijn  :Embarrassment: m over' pensioen' op het forum te zetten want in de nabijheid hoor ik ook veel negativiteit over koppels die terug met elkaar om moeten gaan en het niet lukt . 

GRTJS Celest  :Smile:

----------

